# How long to veg after topping before flower?



## WhiteWidower

Decided to post a separate thread for this question.

As explained in a previous thread, in December I have to leave for a week - exactly the date of 7/8 weeks of flower time, so either I need to leave them near a window sill with only ambient / non-direct light, or I need to harvest early. I have done some topping, and want to top this evening a second time on a few of the plants, and want to give them about a week or so to recover before I put them into flower. I plan on making first day of flower on the 21st / 22nd of October.

QUESTION:

1.) Will the new growth after topping be ok to put into flower after only a week? i.e. they would be about an inch I reckon in one week after topping. Will these ends also stretch and grow into flowering or will they remain small bud ends if I put into flower a week after topping?


----------



## Mutt

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> QUESTION:
> 
> 1.) Will the new growth after topping be ok to put into flower after only a week? i.e. they would be about an inch I reckon in one week after topping. Will these ends also stretch and grow into flowering or will they remain small bud ends if I put into flower a week after topping?



it should recover after a week. and yes you will gain two new branches and they will stretch out.
Instead of topping I'd try breaking/crushing its neck and letting it flop over it will heal. you get the same affect as topping but you'll have three bud sites as opposed to 2 with topping.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah that  ^^^^^


----------



## WhiteWidower

Mutt said:
			
		

> it should recover after a week. and yes you will gain two new branches and they will stretch out.
> Instead of topping I'd try breaking/crushing its neck and letting it flop over it will heal. you get the same affect as topping but you'll have three bud sites as opposed to 2 with topping.


 
Yes, I have much experience topping, so I know what it will do.  But the question is if it is enough time putting into flower a week after topping?  Will those small growths extend and stretch into branches?  I ask because in previous grows I have always started flowering only after mature branches were created.

Thanks for info on breaking/crushing - this is new to me.  How exactly do I do this?  Any threads here with photos?


----------



## Chips Deluxe

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21806

There ya go... Super Cropping 101.. Right here at MP


----------



## WhiteWidower

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21806
> 
> There ya go... Super Cropping 101.. Right here at MP


 
Thanks, but I would have liked to see the "after" pictures to see what were results of your bend/pinch ~~ which is it exactly?


----------



## Chips Deluxe

You can see where the two new stems came up.. And they were also supercropped.. in the opposite direction.. The stems grow back SUPER strong.. And at an angle to distribute light along the stem for more bud!


----------



## WhiteWidower

From what I see here, you didn't create any new growth with this technique.  The plant without supercropping grows a main stem and two that grow from the nodes of that stem.  You are not creating any NEW growth - you are just changing the direction of the normal growth.

Therefore, I think topping remains a better technique because it stops the central stem from growing, and the two growths at that node become the two main stems and grow rapidly + encouraging rapid growth of those node growths down below.  Sometimes for me they grow even taller than the ones at the top two of the main stem.


----------

